# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  أهداف المريخ فى بطولة كاس الكئوس الافريقية 1989

## وليد المريخابى

*&feature=related
*

----------


## acba77

*ايام لها ايقاع
تسلم
                        	*

----------


## مردونا

*دة الكورة والتضحية وحب الشعاروالترابط بين اللاعبين دة الكان زمان بين اللاعبين
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*الما عندو قديم ما عند جديد
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*تسلم يا غاالي
                        	*

----------


## عاطف ارباب

*فعلا  اهداف غالية وجميلة
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*ياسلام حاجة جميلة
مع انو في شخشخة
لكن مافي شخشخة
                        	*

----------

